# [SOLVED] fetchmail - Keep message on server not receive 100x

## Prospero

Hello everybody,

I'm currently running Fetchmail in combination with Procmail, and recently I received access to an e-mail address that I share with a number of other people (a committee of sorts). Now I want to receive copies of it in my mailbox, but (for obvious reasons) keep the messages on the servers.

I have the following Fetchmail configuration for this server:

```
poll pop3.myservername.com

proto POP3 uidl user "address@myservername.com" there with password 'mypassword' is 'myusername' warnings 3600 keep
```

Yet - in spite of this, it keeps fetching the same message every time. Fetchmail has the following debug output:

```

fetchmail: 6.3.8 querying pop3.myservername.com (protocol POP3) at Wed Mar  5 12:45:26 2008: poll started

Trying to connect to MYSERVER_IP/110...connected.

fetchmail: POP3< +OK Hello there. <2020.1204717521@localhost.localdomain>

fetchmail: POP3> CAPA

fetchmail: POP3< +OK Here's what I can do:

fetchmail: POP3< TOP

fetchmail: POP3< USER

fetchmail: POP3< LOGIN-DELAY 10

fetchmail: POP3< PIPELINING

fetchmail: POP3< UIDL

fetchmail: POP3< IMPLEMENTATION Courier Mail Server

fetchmail: POP3< .

fetchmail: pop3.myservername.com: opportunistic upgrade to TLS failed, trying to continue.

fetchmail: POP3> USER address@myservername.com

fetchmail: POP3< +OK Password required.

fetchmail: POP3> PASS *

fetchmail: POP3< +OK logged in.

fetchmail: POP3> STAT

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 1 2306

fetchmail: POP3> UIDL

fetchmail: POP3< +OK

fetchmail: POP3< 1 1204712113.8011.195108.my-hosting-company.com

fetchmail: POP3< .

1 message (1 seen) for address@myservername.com at pop3.myservername.com (2306 octets).

fetchmail: POP3> LIST 1

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 1 2306

fetchmail: POP3> RETR 1

fetchmail: POP3< +OK 2306 octets follow.

reading message address@myservername.com@pop3.myservername.com:1 of 1 (2306 octets)

#*** not flushed

fetchmail: POP3> QUIT

fetchmail: POP3< +OK Bye-bye.

fetchmail: 6.3.8 querying pop3.myservername.com (protocol POP3) at Wed Mar  5 12:45:26 2008: poll completed

fetchmail: normal termination, status 0

```

Also, in my .fetchids:

```

address@myservername.com@pop3.myservername.com 1204712113.8011.195108.my-hosting-company.com

```

Especially the following line in the POP3 output got my attention:

```

fetchmail: POP3> UIDL

fetchmail: POP3< +OK

fetchmail: POP3< 1 1204712113.8011.195108.my-hosting-company.com

fetchmail: POP3< .

1 message (1 seen) for address@myservername.com at pop3.myservername.com (2306 octets).

```

After which it just fetches it anyway.

Anyone have an idea what I'm doing wrong?Last edited by Prospero on Wed Mar 05, 2008 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Did you have a look at http://fetchmail.berlios.de/fetchmail-FAQ.html#O9?

----------

## Prospero

How silly of me, I was passing -a (similar to the fetchall keyword) to fetchmail on the command line. Thank you, wouldn't have thought of that without your link

----------

